# Kings @ T-Wolves Game Thread (12/13)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (9-12) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (12-7)
Target Center, Tuesday December 13th, 2005
5:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Michael Olowokandi/Kevin Garnett/Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell/Marko Jaric

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Minnesota Timberwolves board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

GO KINGS! You can win this!

Hope Kandi doesn't have another explosive game, that was a problem last time, and I hope they can contain KG.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

HAHAHA Marko Jaric looks funny!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Previous Matchup:

 L 77 - 85


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings: Up next 



> Kings (9-12) vs. Minnesota (12-7)
> *THE SKINNY
> Site:* Target Center, Minneapolis
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Kings push out of Arco for long road stretch 



> Before losing 90-89 to Philadelphia in overtime on Monday night, the Timberwolves had allowed 310 points in their previous four games, an average of 77.5 points per game and the best stretch of defense in franchise history.
> 
> Then come the Pistons and Spurs, who have been known to stop a team or two in their tracks every once in a while.
> 
> "It's a tough trip, but I want to see how we play," coach Rick Adelman said. "I think if we go out and we're competitive, and we're playing well, that's going to be the difference. If we do that, we have a chance to win every game on this trip. But we have to go out and do it."


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves Game Thread! :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm not going to be around for this one.

The Wolves played last night in Philly and had to travel, so hopefully that can be some sort of edge to the Kings.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

how come the wolves players get to sit


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Win


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bonzi ****ing Wells!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

S-Star said:


> Bonzi ****ing Wells!


 WOW WOW WOW!!!

I was able to see the least 5 minutes of the game... great win!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wells Stuns Wolves at Buzzer



> Thinking he may have cost his team a victory with a missed free throw, Bonzi Wells got an opportunity to redeem himself.
> 
> Wells nailed a 3-pointer at the buzzer as the Sacramento Kings won their third straight game, a 93-91 triumph over the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

_Saramento Kings guard Bonzi Wells (42) is mobbed by teammates after hitting a buzzer-beater three-point shot during the final seconds to beat the Minnesota Timberwolves 93-91 in Minneapolis, Tuesday, Dec. 13, 2005. From left are Corliss Williamson, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Wells and Jason Hart._


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *"My heart is still pounding," *said Wells, who scored 14 of his 23 points in the fourth quarter of a victory over New Orleans on Sunday. *"It's an unbelievable feeling, especially when the clock's going down, 3-2-1, like that."*
> 
> Wells appeared to hand the Timberwolves their sixth victory in seven games when he missed one of two free throws with 28 seconds left, leaving the deficit at 91-89 after Trenton Hassell's driving layup gave the Wolves a lead 2 seconds earlier.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=251213016


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Im liking Bonzi a lot


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Video!


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

BONZI WELLS! Amazing in every way! WOW this is too good to be true!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congratulations guys, your team is looking really good right now, hope you keep winning........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^ Many thanks, it's nice to get some people in here who just like good basketball, with all the trolling we experienced during the losing streak. 

I missed the game, but just got finished watching the reshowing on CSN. Artest should demand a trade specifically TO Sacramento. #1 place to put your career back together. Kings fans all knew Wells wouldn't cause problems here, but who would have thought he'd be our best player, far and away, through the first quarter of the season?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn what a game, im currently here in China, so i was in morning classses watching the game on my lap top, i went nuts when Bonzi hit that shot, i had to leave but it was worth it !!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

wow it was a great shot great to see my boy Bonzi playing well


----------

